# mount Samsung Behold II (SOLVED)

## PhanLord

I have stupid issue, I cant mount Samsung Behold II (Android Phone) as Mass Storage Device.

All it appears in system is some unaccessible partition less device.

this is output of dmsg.

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6603

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb 2-1: Product: Samsung Android USB Device

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Qualcomm Incorporated

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: SGH-T939

usb 2-1: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Samsung  SAMSUNG Android  Mass PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdj] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

did anyone have similar problem ?Last edited by PhanLord on Fri Apr 09, 2010 11:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Can't you access it as sdj? Partitioning is not compulsory.

----------

## PhanLord

nope i can't

and don't see a reason why would it need partitioning , phones memory and SD card both have information on it, and can be access on phone.

sd card also works fine when used in sd reader.

i'm wondering if i'm missing some udev rule or something similar.

----------

## Jaglover

Not having any experience with phones my first question would be what filesystem they are using? Do you get some error message when trying to mount it manually?

----------

## PhanLord

there is no partition recognized that i can mount. or attempt to mount  :Sad: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

To make jaglovers suggestion even more precise: what happens if you do (as root, replacing /mnt/test with a mountpoint of your choice)

```
mount /dev/sdj /mnt/test
```

----------

## PhanLord

well it doesnt mount (im not in front of my linux box right now so cant say exact error)

hmm strange thing i tried connecting my phone to a windows box and pretty much same issue there

some Removable Disk shows up but its not accessible  :Sad: 

(and looking at the device manages for that "disk drive" there are no volumes defined.

i guess it would be best to contact samsung support

----------

## PhanLord

I'm an idiot  :Sad:  I havnt noticed that mounting needs to be enabled manually after connection phone to the computer  :Sad:  in notification area  :Sad: 

after that it shows up fine  :Sad: 

thx guys for trying

----------

